

Ask HN: In my messaging side-project will emails or handles work for people? - humanarity

I&#x27;m considering that maybe people want the ease of simply logging in with their email, and the simplicity of entering (perhaps autocompleted from contacts) their friends email to set up a messaging connection with them.<p>I&#x27;m also considering that, maybe emails and spam are already so overloaded, people may value &quot;a fifth channel&quot; they can use out-of-band to chat with whom they choose. Say I can share my handle with a subset of people who may or may not intersect with those who have my email. Or I can publish my handle, while keeping my email secret.<p>If anyone cares to share some thoughts or experiences, that works. The Q&#x27;s not asking for a prediction of the future, just a reflection or a tale from the past.
======
detaro
Offer both. As an example: the Threema messenger gives you an ID (cryptic, but
could be a choosen handle as well) and allows you to add phone numbers and
mail addresses as identifying information.

~~~
humanarity
Cool, that solves it. No need to choose :) Thanks.

